# Plus size half chaps



## thetempest89

I really just want to cry. I went to Greenhawk(Canadian tack store) today, and the lady said my calves don't look that big. So I tried to find some half chaps. NONE of them fit. The ariats were the closes to fitting. But still need another couple inches on them.

Right now I'm stuck with a crappy pair of mondega wash n go half chaps. They/re ripped in two places. 

I've already given up on the dream of tall boots. I at least need half chaps. 

So if anybody can suggest a specific pair, because I've looked everywhere.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Try fuller fillies. Extra Wide boots for Riders with large calves - Fuller Fillies


----------



## Zexious

I use "full" sized tall boots, and regular half chaps... But plus size riders that I know really like Ariats. 
Sorry, I know this isn't much help.


----------



## Lockwood

I don't have any suggestions for where to find some, just want to share your pain. I'm super short but have big calves and cankles. I have searched high and low and unless I have some custom made for over $200, there are no half chaps out there that fit me.

There is a sewing pattern out there I found for something called Spats that seems to be a fashionable version of half chaps. Seeing it gave me the idea of modifying some existing half chaps for a something that would fit. Haven't tried it yet, but plan to try it on some less expensive suede ones with the velcro closures first.


----------



## DuckDodgers

I've seen a few threads with people asking this same question, and I always wonder if it would be possible to take smooth leather half chaps to a good cobbler and have them put in an elastic panel in the back to add a couple of inches and some stretch. If I were in your position I would consider taking a picture of the half chaps that you want, take them to the cobbler, and see what they could do. 

You would be surprised what those guys can do. I got my tall boots with zippers shortened, and they look as good as new for only $30. IMO, a good cobbler is basically a wizard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre

Fuller Fillies and Perri's both have plus sized half chaps. I have the Fuller Fillies Ali Gaters, Perri's suede zip up half chaps, and Perris leather zip up half chaps. I love my Perri's. They go up to a 3x, which fits at least a 21 inch calf. I wear their XL with 19-ish inch calves. I bought the FF Ali Gaters off of a friend to use for showing. They're a little more "boot-like" than the Perri's leather half chaps. But, I've used the Perri's ones for shows I've been in the past, and they work just fine.

Here's the Perri's half chap section.
Perris Leather Rider Apparel » Half Chaps » Adult

And Fuller Fillies
Extra Wide boots for Riders with large calves - Fuller Fillies


----------



## Viranh

I think Tredstep offers a lot of sizes. They theoretically offer mine, although I have not found anywhere to try them on. There are others also, like Fuller Fillies as already mentioned. I know how it feels to some degree. At 5'1" with 15" calves, I can't seem to fit anything off the shelf. I'm using a pair of half chaps that have an elastic panel, although they are a little too narrow and too tall. I think they're made by Dublin. The tall boots I have were modified by a cobbler so that they are almost wide and short enough, and I think this is the most cost effective route. The only other alternative I really had was full custom boots.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I had my tall winter boots "extended" by a cobbler so I could close them-that cost me $80! so shop around.


----------



## DuckDodgers

Cacowgirl said:


> I had my tall winter boots "extended" by a cobbler so I could close them-that cost me $80! so shop around.


Definitely shop around! After sitting for so long without use I thought that my legs had grown so I inquired, but turns out they just needed some conditioning  I don't remember the price they gave, but it was nowhere near that much!!


----------



## thetempest89

I'm really ashamed at my legs 

Seriously this whole being overweight thing, trying to buy riding clothes has made me more self conscious. Especially about my legs, I never thought I had overly fat legs. MOST of the pudge is in my upper leg, and I measured before at 21''. Even at the tack store, they're like we'll have something that fits, your legs aren't that big.

I know I need to lose weight and I'm working at it. Those are actually really nice looking for the price. 

Once I get some bills paid I will def order a pair of those!!

What's a cobbler? lol Sorry for the silly question. Is that the same as someone who does custom tayloring? or modifications?


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

I can vouch for Fuller Fillies! My calves are a _little_ short and just a _little_ too big around for regular half chaps. The only way they fit is if I get the biggest size, but then they are too long and rub on the back of my knees. It sucks.

I have the Fuller Fillies Ali Gater Half Chaps in brown and I LOVE them! They are full hide leather, so they are pretty durable. I've had mine for a year now and they are still in great shape. Plus, they look just like field boots when I wear them with my paddock boots. I get compliments on them all the time.

In fact! They are the half chaps that I am wearing in the picture above my signature... I just noticed that


----------



## DozerGirl

Perri's - I have the smooth leather half chaps and they look and fit great. My calves are almost 20" so they really have sizes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

